# A Vizsla's First Year



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

I can't resist sharing this here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE68pDJznbc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Happy Birthday, Gracie! We are so glad that we are raising our kids with a Vizsla....


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing that video Victoria! You have some wonderful shots of your girl with her family and on her own! Happy 1st birthday Gracie! Many, many happy returns!! love, Dave, Otto and myself!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Happy birthday Gracie! What a fun way to remember her first year!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

what a great way to do a diary! very many happy returns Gracie ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

VictoriaW, that's a great little video. I really enjoyed it, and want to wish Gracie a very happy birthday, and many happy returns of the day!!  Gracie is a lucky dog to have such a nice family!!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

What a great video, Victoria!  Sophie and and Pacsirta wish a very happy birthday to Gracie!


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

Awesome! Happy Birthday, Gracie!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

B E A U..... Beautiful     

Many Happy Returns Gracie 

Hobbsy


----------



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

great video - and what great memories.

Makes me SO excited for the next year.

How early did you start with the kayak? We have one and are wondering when to expose our 10 week pup to it. TIA.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Wonderful video Victoria, thank you for sharing it with us. 

Happy birthday Gracie


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Late Birthday wishes from Cash, June and Lucy.
Gracie looks like poetry in motion.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Victoria,

Looks like a wonderful life for your kids and your red bird dog pup. 

It will be a blast watching ALL your pups grow up together.

A great looking pack you have around you. And I bet you're the Alpha Female. :

RBD


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

What a terrific video!
Happy first birthday Gracie. Luna is lucky to have you as a friend.


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

wow happy borthday gracie that video is amazing

im also secretly pleased that she goes as nutty in the long grass as roxy does and has the same 'cwtch' positions...you can see shes really loved and gives it back too 

wonderful


----------



## katicabogar86 (Jul 4, 2012)

Such a cute video and a good reminder that my itty-bitty baby will soon enough be a big girl!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Gracie looks like poetry in motion.


Thanks, TexasRed. To link up with another thread, Gracie's registered name is "Sondela's Grace in Motion". We've always found it fitting! I regret not taking more videos of her during her first year...a few more 20 seconds clips of her doing nothing in particular as a young puppy would be priceless now. 

Vizslas are stunning dogs but I think they are most captivating when seen in action.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so glad you posted the video, I absolutely loved watching it. Happy Birthday Gracie! She looks like such a good girl!


----------

